# Vorstellung eines Neulings



## SPS-Fee (24 Mai 2015)

Hallo SPS Gemeinde,

ich bin nicht nur hier neu, sondern auch neu im kompletten Bereich SPS.
Aber bevor ich euch erzähle was ich alles nicht bin, stelle ich mich erst mal vor, mit dem was ich bin und wohin ich möchte.

Ich bin die Steffi, bin 35J. jung und habe vor kurzem die Prüfung zum Meister Metall abgelegt.
Seit 15J. arbeite ich im Sondermaschinenbau in der Fertigung/Montage, habe aber mit der Automatisierung nicht viel zu tun.
Programmieren im Allgemeinen interessiert mich sehr und so schreibe ich seit einiger Zeit hobbymäßig etwas in C++.
Zudem bestehen anfängliche Grundkenntnisse in Elektrotechnik (also das URI und PUI muss ich nicht mehr lernen :wink:  )

Da  SPS in der/im Ausomatisierung/Sondermaschinenbau nicht mehr weg zu  denken ist, ich bei uns im Betrieb aber keine Unterstützung bekomme, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, mir SPS selbst beizubringen.
Da  ich aber blutigste Anfängerin in Sachen SPS bin, möchte ich von Grund  auf beginnen (learning by doing liegt mir sehr) und ich halte auch nicht viel vom "copy and paste"

Voraussetzungen: 
- Bin nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, bin handwerklich sehr geschickt und habe sehr großen Wissensdurst.
- eigene Werkstatt vorhanden
- Lege mir die nötigen Utensilien zu, um daheim ausreichend experimentieren zu können.
Dazu möchte ich demnächst eine  S7 1200er zulegen und (u.a.) ein KTP(400,600 oder 700)
Habe dazu einen Schaltschrank, wo alles rein soll. Dieser wird mit Schaltern und LED´s bestückt, an denen ich rumtesten kann.
Um jetzt keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: 
Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich nicht so tief reinarbeiten, das ich hochkomplexe Anlagen zusammenstellen und programieren kann.
Mir würde es genügen, wenn ich einmal einfachere Aufgaben realisieren kann wie z.B.:

- die berühmte Ampelsteuerung
oder
-  Temperaturmessung eines Wassertanks mit Temperaturhaltung wie z.B. 30°  für 20min, dann erhöhen (Heizstab) auf 50° und weiter 30min halten.  Danach abpumpen.
oder
- nach Startknopf drücken fährt der  Zylinder1 aus. Wenn dieser ausgefahren ist soll Zyl.2 ausfahren. Dann  Motor1 anlaufen bis Endschalter. Danach soll Zyl.2 und Zyl.1 einfahren.
oder
- wenn Windstärke > 40km/h dann Motor (Markise) bis Endschalter einfahren.

und und und  

Mehr weiß ich im Moment noch nicht.

Nun meine Frage an alle Wissenden in diesem Forum:
Wie beginne ich am sinnvollsten, um mir das Gebiet SPS zu eröffnen.
Es fängt ja schon bei der Auswahl der richtigen Hard- und Software an.
Was benötige ich, was ist sinnvoll für den Anfang, was (noch) nicht?
Was haltet ihr von Starterkits wie z.B. das hier

Ich muss mir halt -wie erwähnt- das Gebiet SPS von Grund auf erarbeiten.
Da bin ich für JEDE konstruktive Hilfe dankbar.
Bin dann aber auch gerne bereit, mein erlerntes Wissen weiter zu geben.

So, wer kann mir Tips geben (Videos/Bücher/Software/I-net Seiten)?

Besten dank im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße
Eure SPS-Fee, Steffi


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2015)

Bevor du dich mit S7 in Unkosten stürzt schau dir doch einfach mal Codesys auf einem Raspberry an.
da kannst du dich günstig in die SPS-Grundlagen einarbeiten.

Für Codesys findest du auf Youtube auch genügend Tutorials.
Das gesparte Geld kannst dann in ein nettes Übungsmodel von fischertechnik 
http://www.fischertechnik.de/home/produkte/industrie.aspx
investieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2015)

Hallo Steffi,
Willkommen im Forum, eigentlich ist deine Vorgehensweise,
bei deinem angestrebten Ziel der richtige Weg. 

Zu deinem Starterkit, finde ich die Hardware schon in Ordnung
nur bei der Software würde ich an deiner Stelle schauen, ob nicht
jemand dieses Kit mit der aktuellen Version anbietet, zur Zeit
ist Siemens mit TIA bei der Version 13.

Gruß RN


----------



## M-Ott (24 Mai 2015)

Hallo Steffi, 
zu der ausgewählten Hardware schließe ich mich Helmut (rostiger Nagel) an. 
Es gibt von Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen zum Download. Ich habe leider den Link nicht parat. Am besten suchst Du mal beim Siemens-Support nach SCE oder Ausbildungsunterlagen. 
Ansonsten:
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## herbert.hoefkes (24 Mai 2015)

Moin
Sei in der Welt der logik und frust gegrüßt. 

Ich würde auch nicht mit der Siemens Welt beginnen
Die Vorlaufkosten sind sehr hoch. Schau dich mal bei Codesys, BECKHOFF oder BoschRexroth um. Da ksnnst du die Programmierumgebung kostenlos runter laden. Ich spiele privat mit einem Raspberry und teste da so einiges. 
Gruß Herbert
.


----------



## UniMog (24 Mai 2015)

herbert.hoefkes schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht mit der Siemens Welt beginnen
> Die Vorlaufkosten sind sehr hoch. Schau dich mal bei Codesys, BECKHOFF oder BoschRexroth um. Da ksnnst du die Programmierumgebung kostenlos runter laden. Ich spiele privat mit einem Raspberry und teste da so einiges.
> Gruß Herbert
> .



Wenn Du Geld damit verdienen willst würde ich erst mal *nur* mit Siemens anfangen.

Codesys...... ist zwar nicht schlecht aber leider kann man damit in der Siemens Welt nichts anfangen.

BECKHOFF, BoschRexroth....... sehe ich fast nie im alltäglichen Leben und meiner Meinung nach nur etwas wenn Du selbst der "Entscheider" bist was verbaut wird.



herbert.hoefkes schrieb:


> Ich spiele privat mit einem Raspberry und teste da so einiges
> .



Genau spielen für mehr reicht es leider nicht






rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zu deinem Starterkit, finde ich die Hardware schon in Ordnung
> 
> Gruß RN



Ich finde das nicht weil Voelkner hier das alte Starter-Kit verkauft..... denke mal noch etwas auf Lager davon

6AV6651-7DA01-3AA4 ist zwar die aktuelle Bestellnummer aber das alte Kit kannst Du an der EAN 4019169669627 Nummer erkennen.

Du solltest hier nur etwas kaufen mit *EAN 4042948793039*
S7-1200+KTP700 BASIC STARTERKIT BESTEHEND AUS: CPU 1212C AC/DC/RLY, HMI KTP700 BASIC, EINGANGSSIMULATOR, STEP7 BASIC CD, HANDBUCH CD, INFOMATERIAL, SYSTAINER

In der Produkt Beschreibung steht zwar auch das neue aber wie gesagt die EAN Nummer ist die alte
Auch der Speicher von 25KB weißt eher auf ein altes Modell weil die aktuelle CPU einen Speicher 75KB hat. (V4.1)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

die umfassenden Ausbildungsunterlagen von Siemens findest Du hier:

http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/sce/de/fortbildungen/ausbildungsunterlagen/Seiten/default.aspx

Codesys oder Siemens, das ist eine schwierige Frage. 

Siemens ist zwar am meisten verbreitet, ist im Moment
aber auch wegen dem unzulänglichen TIA-Portal heftig
in der Kritik.

Ich würde das daran festmachen, was Dir ein Deiner 
Firma häufiger begegnet.

Nachtrag: hier im Forum findest Du für beide Systeme genügend
Unterstützung.


----------



## MasterOhh (25 Mai 2015)

Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall erstmal die theoretischen Grundlagen zu lernen. Zyklus-Schema, Boolsche Operationen, Timer usw. usf. Da du schon eine Hochsprache beherrschst wird das meiste sicherlich schon bekannt sein.
Wenn man die Grundlagen kann, ist es fast egal auf welchem System man diese dann Umsetzt. 
Auch wenn sich mir dabei die Fussnägel hochrollen, würde ich sagen, dass das Siemens Starter-Kit eine gute Idee ist. Big S ist halt noch Marktführer in Neuland. 
Da die Engineering-Software bei vielen anderen Herstellern kostenlos ist, lohnt es sich später auf jeden Fall auch mal über den Tellerrand zu linsen.

Am besten lernt es sich natürlich, wenn man "Spiel"-Projekt in der Hinterhand hat, bei dem man die Theorie gleich mal praktisch ausprobieren kann.


----------



## Wutbürger (25 Mai 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Wenn Du Geld damit verdienen willst würde ich erst mal *nur* mit Siemens anfangen.


 
So ein Quatsch!

Nur weil eine Firma in den vorigen Jahrzehnten die größte Verbreitung in dieser Sparte, in Europa hatte, bedeutet das *nicht*, dass sie


das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis bieten 
die Vorherrschaft halten können 
das beste Sortiment anbieten 
am innovativsten sind 
 
Viele alternative Hersteller von SPS'en bieten ihre Software kostenlos, oder zumindest sehr viel günstiger als Siemens an. Oft gibt es auch kein solches Durcheinander an unterschiedlichen Lizenzen, Softwarepaketen und Updates.

Schau dir CoDeSys mal näher an. Es kostet dich zum Testen nichts. Die Verbreitung wächst ständig. Da es mehrere SPS-Hersteller für ihre Produkte einsetzen, wäre ein späterer Wechsel vom Anbieter, keine ganz große Umstellung...

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2015)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> ...Viele alternative Hersteller von SPS'en bieten ihre Software kostenlos, oder zumindest sehr viel günstiger als Siemens an.
> ...



Kostenlos ist nichts auf der Welt, selbst der Tod kostet das Leben. 

Erstaunlich, das immer noch Leute auf solche Marketing-Gags
hereinfallen – und diese auch noch weiter tragen.


----------



## MasterOhh (25 Mai 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Kostenlos ist nichts auf der Welt, selbst der Tod kostet das Leben.
> 
> Erstaunlich, das immer noch Leute auf solche Marketing-Gags
> hereinfallen – und diese auch noch weiter tragen.



Die Engineering Software ist kostenlos. Ich kann mir Codesys oder TwinCAT herunterladen und damit Programmieren.  Bei TwinCAT gibt es sogar die PLC Runtime für 30 Tage frei dazu und wenn man sie danach wieder neu installiert hat man wieder 30 Tage usw. Ich brauche also keine teuren Lizenzen zum Entwickeln und muss nicht für jeden Versionsprung aufs neue blechen. 
Das ist kein Marketing Gag sondern Fakt. 
Bezahlen muss man natürlich für die Runtime auf der Steuerung, wenn man nicht alle 30 Tage neu installieren möchte, für NC und für die Supplements, die einem aber gleich wieder einen Haufen Entwicklungsaufwand sparen.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, das immer noch Leute auf solche Marketing-Gags
> hereinfallen – und diese auch noch weiter tragen.



Also bei Codesys sehe ich hier keinen Marketing-Gag.
Sie verdienen Geld mit der Runtime und verschenken die IDE.
Wenn du was als "Marketing-Gag" bezeichnen willst, dann ist es die Runtime für den Raspberry.
 Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Bildungseinrichtungen darauf anspringen...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-Fee (25 Mai 2015)

*WOW ! * 
Hätte mir nicht träumen lassen, dass ich *soooo viel* Resonanz auf meinem Beitrag bekomme.

*VIELEN DANK !*

Vielen dank auch an denen, die mir Alternativen zu SIEMENS aufzeigten.
Werde ich bestimmt im Auge behalten, denn ich werde evtl. auch darauf mal zurückgreifen.

Leider (was heißt leider, es ist halt Fakt) sind in sehr vielen Maschinen SIEMENS-Teile verbaut. Bei uns im Betrieb z.B. zu 100%. 
Das liegt aber auch sehr oft daran, dass der Kunde diese Bauteile zwingend vorschreibt. Und SIEMENS ist ja auch TOP, ok, wenn man mal vom Preis total absieht. 
Mir wäre es auch manchmal lieber, wenn andere Hardware möglich wäre. Es soll z.B. von WAGO eine SPS-System geben, in dem man mit C++ direkt programmieren kann.

Es ist aber so, wie es ist und ich werde definitiv mit SIEMENS beginnen. Evtl. bekomme ich da ja etwas Unterstützung in Sachen Hard- und Software von meiner Firma.
Aber wie gesagt, vom Wissen her bekomme ich nichts von meinen Arbeitskollegen, da die E-Planung überlastet ist und der Programmierer ein Externer ist, der nach Std. gezahlt wird und teuer ist.
Ich weiß nur, dass wir ab heuer die 1200er und 1500er verbauen (müssen). Desweiteren arbeiten wir mit Ethernet.

Da ich bestimmt in meinem Betrieb mal so zwischendurch die eine oder andere Information erhaschen kann und leihweise Sensoren etc. bekomme, lege ich mich auf die 1200/1500er fest. (Die 1500er soll sich besser programmieren lassen?)

So, ich habe bereits einen Schaltschrank mit Standard-Hutschienen. Der muss nun bestückt werden.
Zeitgleich möchte ich mich in die Welt der SPS einarbeiten.

Ich bräuchte also dringend Unterstützung bei der ersten Hardwareauswahl und was ich überhaupt alles an Grundausstattung benötige.
Also quasi so ne Liste wie z.B.:
- Hutschienen-Netzteil 24V
- Hutschienen-CPU ???
- Welche Hardware noch?
- Software? Welche diversen S. benötige ich und für was?

Dank an dieser Stelle auch an "UniMog". Mit EAN´s und Versionsnummern etc. kann ich viel anfangen, denn man hat dann konkrete Daten. 
PS. habt ihr gesehen, dass in meinem Link vom Starterkit in der Überschrift mit dem KTP600 und im text mit dem KTP700 geworben wird? Komisch, oder?


In euren Antorten stecken schon alleine viele Begriffe, mit denen ich -noch (!)- nichts anfangen kann. (WinCC, TIA und und und)
Beginnen die Ausbildungsunterlagen von SIEMENS bei Null?
Gibt es evtl. auch irgendwo ein "SPS für Neueinsteiger" oder "SPS für Dummies"?
Bei AMAZON gibt es ja z.B. zig Bücher hierzu. Aber ist da auch was für mich dabei?

Ihr merkt schon:*
Das Tor der Wissbegierigkeit ist weit aufgestoßen !*

Ich bitte euch, mich noch etwas zu unterstützen. Umsomehr können wir dann darauf stolz sein.

Vielen Dank dafür im Voraus.

Liebe Grüße 
Eure Steffi


----------



## MSB (25 Mai 2015)

Naja, außer der SPS-Hardware, einem Netzteil und vielleich ein paar Schaltern/Leuchtmeldern nach gusto, brauchst du eigentlich erst mal nichts (zwingendes).

S7-1200: TIA Basic
S7-1500: TIA Professional (schließt Basic mit Ein)
Panel mit Basic im Namen: TIA WinCC Basic (immer dabei).
Panel mit Comfort im Namen: TIA WinCC Comfort

Das wäre ein Starterkit mit S7-1500, aber ohne Panel:
6ES7511-1AK01-4YB5
Zu beachten: es ist lediglich eine 365-Tage TIA Prof. Lizenz enthalten.

S7-1200 kann: SCL, KOP/FUP
S7-1500 kann: SCL, KOP/FUP/AWL, Graph

Also wenn du wirklich mit allem rumspielen willst, dann eindeutig die S7-1500.
Die S7-1200 ist demgegenüber vor allem aus politischen Gründen eingeschränkter.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## UniMog (25 Mai 2015)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch!
> 
> Nur weil eine Firma in den vorigen Jahrzehnten die größte Verbreitung in dieser Sparte, in Europa hatte, bedeutet das *nicht*, dass sie
> 
> ...



Ich brauche mich mit CoDeSys nicht näher beschäftigen.... Ich habe sogar schon versucht Siemens SPS Steuerungen mit CoDeSys zu programmieren da bist Du noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gelaufen.
Und mit Deiner Ahnung über das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis verschone mich...... Wahrscheinlich hast Du von Preisen nicht besonders viel Ahnung weil es nicht zu Deinem Aufgabengebiet gehört.

Danke Wuti


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Die Engineering Software ist kostenlos.
> ...



Mal ehrlich, die Engineering Tools fallen doch nicht vom Himmel.

Deren Entwicklung kostet richtig Geld. Diese Kosten können 
entweder direkt über Lizenzgebühren berechnet werden – 
oder sie werden auf die Laufzeitsysteme (ggf. Steuerungs-
Hardware) umgelegt.

Man bezahlt sie immer.


----------



## SPS-Fee (25 Mai 2015)

Habt euch wieder lieb 

Habe in den letzten Stunden mal das I-net durchwühlt und auch die Informationen von euch aufgenommen.

Hmmm, oft lese ich (z.B. hier im Forum), dass viel mit AWl und Graph gemacht wird.
Nun zeigt mir MSB auf, dass die 1200er das nicht kann.
Bin da jetzt schon wieder am grübeln. Vom Preis her liegen wir da in etwas 600€ - 800€ auseinander.
Ist schon happig.

Also werde mir die 1200er zulegen. Wenn ich die dann irgendwann mal verbaut habe (z.B. in einer Maschine, wo sie dann fest bleibt), kann ich mir immer noch die 1500er zulegen.
Manche Kits haben das KTP400, viele das KTP600 und einige das 700er dabei.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen. Den preislichen Rahmen würde keiner der 3 sprengen.
Also Starterset mit Display und Softwre bis 1000€ wäre ok.

LG Steffi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2015)

Zum erlernen reicht die 1200er aus, sicherlich wirst du erstmal mit einfachen
Sachen anfangen und die lassen sich in FUP / KOP abbilden und da du sowieso
aus der Hochsprachenwelt kommst, gibt es da noch SCL.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Es soll z.B. von WAGO eine SPS-System geben, in dem man mit C++ direkt programmieren kann.



C++ können andere SPS-Hersteller auch.
Allerdings hat C++ in der SPS-Welt Exoten-Status.
Die Hochsprache bei SPS ist SCL (Siemens) bzw. ST (CodeSys).
Du findest dort auch die üblichen Dinge (IF .. THEN, FOR ... NEXT, CASE).
Objektorientierte Programmierung hat Siemens bislang verpennt. Hier ist Codesys deutlich weiter.

In meinen Augen ist einen riesen Vorteil bei SPS-Programmierung, dass einem mehrere Sprachen zur Auswahl stehen.
So kannst du Verknüpfungen (Betriebsarten, Verriegelungen, Freigaben) in KOP oder FUP programmieren, für Schrittketten nimmst du SCL und für Berechnungen oder Datenverarbeitung SCL oder AWL.
Gemäß dem alten alten Grundsatz: "Für jede Aufgabe das geeignete Werkzeug".
Von daher würd ich dir eher zu einer 1500er als zu einer 1200er raten.
Frag doch mal bei eurem Siemens Vertriebler nach ... Bei einer 1500er gibt es zum Teil auch "Lockangebote".

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-Fee (25 Mai 2015)

Besten Dank.

1200er / 1500er, hmmm, nun komm ich wieder ins grübeln.

Weitere PRO´s und CONTRA`s ?



LG Steffi


----------



## MasterOhh (25 Mai 2015)

Wir reden hier schon noch von "Ausprobieren / in SPS - Programmierung einarbeiten" und nicht von einem vollwertigem Projekt in das man gleich 1000€ versenken kann?


----------



## roger34 (25 Mai 2015)

Ich kenne ja die Simens welt nicht. 
Aber zum Programmieren in der entsprechenden Sprache kannst du ja mit dir Simulation der CPU auf dem PC  auch schon anfangen. 
Im Watch siehst du dann das Ergebnis. Wenn eine Visualisierung erwünscht ist, und in VNC Server vorhanden ist, kann man ohne Hardware mit dem Programieren beginnen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2015)

Ich rate von der 1500er ab, bei der 1200er kannst du für
kleines Geld erstmal die *Grundlagen* lernen. 
Da kannst du schon bei der kleinsten Steuerung Digital.-
Analogwertbearbeitung, schnelle Zähler, Regelungstechnik,
Pulsweitenmodultion usw. 

@all, wenn jemand Fahradfahren lernen will, kauft man sich
doch nicht gleich eine Harly Davidson, die hat ja nicht einmal
Pedale.


----------



## SPS-Fee (26 Mai 2015)

gelöscht wg Doppelpost


----------



## SPS-Fee (26 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @all, wenn jemand Fahradfahren lernen will, kauft man sich
> doch nicht gleich eine Harly Davidson, die hat ja nicht einmal
> Pedale.


 Richtig. Und da ich nicht mit einem Dreirad mit Stützen  anfangen möchte, um kurz danach auf einen Fahrrad umzusteigen, solls die  1200er sein.




MasterOhh schrieb:


> Wir reden hier schon noch von "Ausprobieren / in  SPS - Programmierung einarbeiten" und nicht von einem vollwertigem  Projekt in das man gleich 1000€ versenken kann?


 Klar reden wir  noch vom Ausprobieren, aber auch vom vernünftig einarbeiten. 

1. macht das Ausprobieren und Einarbeiten (learning by doing) viel mehr Spass, wenn man gleich das richtige Werkzeug hat.
2. kann ich die 1000€ absetzen.
3. habe ich da ein Projekt im Auge, dass ich in so ca. 1-2 Jahren realisieren möchte, dass in etwas so aussieht.
Hierzu soll der Inhalt eines Wassertanks mittel eines Heizelements auf z.B: 30°C erwärmt werden.
Die Temperatur soll 20min. gehalten werden, dann um 10°C erhöht und weitere 12min. gehalten werden.
Anschließend soll der Tankinhalt in einen 2. Tank umgepumt werden, in dem dann ein Rührwerk für 10min. läuft.
Zwischendurch soll ein Signalton und Meldungen kommen, die Anzeigen, dass ich wieder etwas zugeben muss (z.B. "Jetzt bitte 20gr. Seife zugeben").
(Würde hierfür eine 1200er eigentlich noch ausreichen?)




Nun habe ich mal das I-Net durchwühlt und eure Tips beherzigt.

Bei den 1200er CPU´ssah ich, dass es mehrere Ausführungen gibt,
wie z.B. 1211C, 12012C, 1214C, 1215C, und 1217C

Dann noch die Bezeichnung AC/DC/RLY bzw. DC/DC/DC.

Könnt ihr mir da bitte für meine Zwecke die richtige 1200er CPU empfehlen?

LG
Steffi


----------



## shrimps (26 Mai 2015)

Hallo SPS-Fee,
ich steige z.Zt.auch quer ein und bin "aber" erstmal vollkommen mit Twincat (Codesys) eingestiegen.
Warum:
Mein erster Kontakt hatte nur Auftraggeber mit Beckhoff Equipment und daher kam ich dort rein...

Ich habe mir so ziemlich alle üblichen Bücher gekauft (ca. 8 Stück) und mir etliches Equipment via Ebay zugelegt:
Kontroller, analoge/digitale Ein-/Ausgangskarten, diverse Sensoren (Induktiv, optisch, magnetisch, temperatur, Impuls) und mit diesen dann alle möglichen Szenarien aufgebaut und via Code ausgetestet.
Aus Testspaß habe ich mir parallel einen Fischertechnikroboter zugelegt und mit ein paar Sensoren verbessert und anschl. an diesem so alles in Sachen Schrittkette und Überwachung ausgetestet / gelernt.
Das ganze ist logischerweise auch nicht ganz billig, da kommen schnell mal über 1KEuro zusammen.
Aber das ganze Zeugs läßt sich ja auch genausoschnell bei Ebay wieder absetzen...
Ist zwar sehr mühselig, aber man lernt so einiges, was im "trockenen" Code nicht auffällt, aber mit so einer "einfachen" Maschine deutlich wird / auffällt.

Den Superhype mit Siemens kann ich somit noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen aber mit meinen neuen Kontakten ist Siemens recht weit "oben auf".

Das stört mich erst mal gar nicht, da ich nur in ST (identisch mit SCL) entwickle, da ich ja auch aus einer Hochsprache kommen...

Die Sache mit dem Raspi-Codesys scheint ja "Nett" zu sein, aber ich habe vor über einem Jahr mit den "5v Spielsachen" schlechte Erfahrungen, was die Stabilität angeht, gemacht.
War alles ganz nett, aber leider weit entfernt von der Industrie !

Das soll dich aber nicht davon abhalten, voll und ganz Siemensianer zu werden...

Da augenscheinlich die Hochsprachen a la ST/SCL immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnen werden, sind die grundsätzlichen Programmierstrategien fast identisch.
Ich lese hier nur amüsiert von irgendwelchen "älteren" CPU´s auf der Siemensseite, welche halt aus histrorischen Gründen diverse Befehle nicht können...

Viel Spaß beim Einsteigen

LG
Shrimps

BTW: Mein Eindruck bei einigen Büchern (auch von hier ansässigen Profis empfohlen): Teilweise sehr überaltert, was man erst deutlich später nachvollziehen kann, aber einem klarer wird, wenn man anschl. liest, wer mit welchem Alter das geschrieben hat.
Bin übrigens 53


----------



## MSB (26 Mai 2015)

@shrimps
a) Ich habe im wesentlichen 2 Kategorien Kunden: 1. Steuerungshersteller egal, 2. Siemens
b) Ein Riesenvorteil bei Siemens war, die fast beliebige, und ausgesprochen Problemlose Aufwärts- und teilweise sogar Abwärtskompatibilität seit Step7 V5.x
c) Bausteingranularer Vergleich, egal mit welcher Version das irgendwann mal erstellt wurde, auch kein Compilervorgang außer bei SCL/Graph
d) Die ziemlich uneingeschränkte Bausteingranulare Download, auch während Run
e) Ein weiterer echter Pluspunkt bei Siemens ist die weltweite äußerst schnelle Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit, ist mir in dem Umfang von keinem anderen bekannt, insbesondere außerhalb üblicher Geschäftszeiten

Wobei zugebenermaßen, speziell Punkt b in Verbindung mit c hat Siemens beim TIA-Portal voll verkackt und Punkt d zumindestens nur bedingt leichter händelbar gemacht.

P.S. Zum Raspi-Codesys:
Das ist absolut ausdrücklich zum Spielen gedacht, wird und wurde auch nie offiziell anders propagiert.
Insofern ist es ausdrücklich nicht Industrietauglich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Knaller (26 Mai 2015)

Moin
Also Codesys ist im Sondermaschinenbau recht stark vertreten.  In diesem Bereich verliert Siemens immer mehr an Marktanteilen. Das Thema C++ ist bei Siemens schon etwas aufwendiger. Da sind andere SPS schon erheblich weiter.   
Für mich sieht das so aus, das SPS-Fee im Hintergrund auf eine echte Applikation hin arbeitet. Wenn ihre Fa. an Siemens
gebunden ist , ist das okay.    Das hängt aber auch wahrscheinlich am externen Programmierer.   Aber egal. 
Ich habe meinen einstieg in die PlC Welt ueber eine MTCNC gefunden.  Bin dann auf Codesys gekommen.  Dabei habe ich auch vergleiche in die Siemens Welt.   Ich bin gegentlich Antriebler und erstaunt was Siemens oft nicht kann oder mit Klimmzügen.   Ich denke nur an Profibus  Sfc 14 & 15
Profinet mit den Switches in  IP67 usw.      Na ja Ethercat hat auch so Schwachstellen insbesondere wenn der Master sich vom Zeittakt her nicht an die Norm hält.
Ich könnte hier noch mehr schreiben  aber Okay   Ich persönlich finde ca. 1200 € für den Einstieg heftig.  Bei Siemens sind Updates (die Fehler bereinigen) ganz schön teuer.   Da sind   Marktbegleiter wesentlich besser unterwegs.   Die meistens sagar kostenlos

Gruss Knaller


----------



## shrimps (26 Mai 2015)

Hallo MSB,
ich hatte mich wegen des Raspi etwas ungenau ausgedrückt:
Klarerweise weiss ich das mit dem nur als Lehrmaterial und nicht echtzeitfähig, geschweige den Industrietauglich...
Aber mich hatte und stört bei dem 5v Kram eigentlich, das fast gar nichts vernünfig irgendwie verbaubar (Gehäuse etc) ist und
man leider (ich halt nicht) man sehr viel Elektronikkenntnisse mitbringen muss (PullUp,-Down, Pufferkondensatoren, TTL versus OC usw)
Dann kam die für mich noch seltsame "umgekehrte" Schaltungslogik (0=High ) hinzu und alles was man kauft muss man höllisch aufpassen, das es Pegelkompatibel ist.
Ist zwar gejammere von mir, aber das war halt der Grund mich davon gänzlich zu verabschieden.
Bsp: 1-Wire: Mal lief es , mal nicht, der eine erzählt dies bezüglich Leitungen/Abschlüsse etc. der andere was anderes. Ich habe nun PT1000 an einer KL3204 und das läuft perfekt !


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2015)

Mein Senf dazu:
Muss es wirklich eine teure Steuerung sein?
Egal wie man die Logik lernt, wenn man verstanden hat, wie man eine Aufgabenstellung in Programmcode wandelt,  sind die Programmierumgebungen nur das Werkzeug, um daraus eine Maschinen- oder Anlagensteuerung zu machen.

Zum Spielen reicht auch Fischertechnik oder ein anderes System, wenn man sehen will, wie sich etwas bewegt.
Nur am Bildschirm in der Simulation zu sehen macht ab und an weg Spaß.

Was spricht dagegen, mit AG zu reden, was man vorhat und da Fortbildung gewollt ist, sich von dem entsprechenden Unterstützung abzuholen bzw darum nachzufragen?


bike


----------



## SPS-Fee (26 Mai 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Muss es wirklich eine teure Steuerung sein?


Welches System würdest du mir empfehlen, damit ich es auch mal im (Klein-)Maschinenbau einsetzten kann? 



bike schrieb:


> Zum Spielen reicht auch Fischertechnik oder ein anderes System.
> Nur am Bildschirm in der Simulation zu sehen macht ab und an weg Spaß.


Stimmt.............eigentlich.
Da ich aber schon so Einiges wie Zylinder, Endschalter, Sensoren, Näherungsschalter usw. zum testen/ausprobieren habe, lerne ich halt lieber gleich mit dem, was ich auch mal verbauen werde/möchte. 
Zudem kann ich gebrauchte Ware (Sensoren etc.) günstig bzw. "for free" mitnehmen.



bike schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, mit AG zu reden, was man vorhat und da Fortbildung gewollt ist, sich von dem entsprechenden Unterstützung abzuholen bzw darum nachzufragen?


Das war ja auch mein 1. Gedanke. Da ich aber eine Abteilung in der Fertigung leite, sah unser Chef keinerlei Anlass, mich in diese Richtung weiterzubilden (bzw. weiter bilden zu lassen), nach dem Motto: Du machst dort deine Sache gut und wirst auch dort gebraucht, also bleib bei deinem Geschäft. 
Ich kann -wie gesagt- so zwischendurch bestimmt die eine oder andere Frage stellen, aber das netvt meine Arbeitskollegen bestimmt auch auf die Dauer (ich hoffe aber nicht euch). 
Irgendwo hat er ja da auch recht. Auch wenn ich mal ein Spitzen-SPSler sein würde, brauch er mich in der Fertigung und nicht in der Programmierung etc. .

Zudem ist es auch so, dass ich viel flexibler bin, wenn ich mir das mit meinen Mitteln erarbeite, als dass ich es in seinem Auftrag erlerne. Dann würden nämlich nur seine Interessen Zählen.


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich von euch ein paar Infos zu meinem obrigen Beitrag HIER bekommen könnte, speziell zur CPU-Auswahl und meinem Vorhaben unter 3. .

Liebe grüße
Eure Steffi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich die 1214C DC/DC/DC nehmen, ersteinmal zittert man nicht
so heftig, wenn man mal an ein Spannungsführenden Teil im Übungsstreß kommt.

Da hast du dann auch ein paar E/As mehr, Preißlich ist die ganz OK.


----------



## SPS-Fee (26 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich die 1214C DC/DC/DC nehmen.....


Okay, dann solls die 1214C DC/DC/DC und das KTP700 sein.

Dann werde ich -so denke ich- auch noch ein Netzteil benötigen, oder?

Und Software? S7 V13 ? WinCC Basic?

Und weitere Hard- oder Software ??? 

Könnt ihr mir bitte zu der oberen Hardware die aktuellen Hersteller-Artikelnummern, EAN etc. nennen?
Nicht dass ich dann auf einem Vorgängermodell "rumspiele".


*Update:*
Gibt es wohl eine Simulationssoftware, wo ich eine SPS-Steuerung programmieren und den Ablauf optisch darstellen kann?

Besten Dank im Voraus.

LG Steffi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2015)

Hallo Steffi,
aus der Siemens Mall:

CPU
6ES7214-1AG40-0XB0

Netzteil
6EP1332-1SH71

Panel
6AV2123-2GA03-0AX0

Software
6ES7822-0AA03-0YA5

Bei der Software bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, weil im Text
steht, das es auch für Basic Panels ist. Basicsoftware habe ich noch nie 
eingesetzt, vlt weiß da jemand anderes mehr. 



> SIMATIC STEP 7 BASIC V13 SP1 FLOATING LICENSE; ENGINEERING SOFTWARE IM TIA PORTAL; SOFTWARE UND DOKUMENTATION AUF DVD; LIZENZSCHLUESSEL AUF USB-STICK; KLASSE A; 6-SPRACHIG: DE,EN,IT,FR,SP,CN; ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WINDOWS 7 (32 BIT, 64 BIT), WINDOWS 8.1 (64 BIT); ZUR PROJEKTIERUNG VON SIMATIC S7-1200 SIMATIC BASIC PANELS



Zu den Simulator, jetzt soll da auch 1200er gehen.

Die MLFB Nr kannst du in der Mall eingeben und du bekommst
mehr Info https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Product/6ES7822-0AA03-0YA5


----------



## UniMog (26 Mai 2015)

CPU
6ES7214-1AG40-0XB0  -> 313,00 Euro /netto

Netzteil
6EP1332-1SH71  -> 69,00 Euro /netto

Panel
6AV2123-2GA03-0AX0  -> 600,00 Euro /netto

Software
6ES7822-0AA03-0YA5  -> 314,00 Euro /netto

Wenn Dir einer von den Preis - Fachleuten hier einen* sehr guten *Preis macht solltest du alles für 790 Euro / netto bekommen.
Also alles sehr günstig......


----------



## SPS-Fee (26 Mai 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> .....Wenn Dir einer von den Preis - Fachleuten hier einen* sehr guten *Preis macht solltest du alles für 790 Euro / netto bekommen.
> Also alles sehr günstig......


Das ist doch mal ne Hausnummer. *Daumen hoch*


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2015)

Welches System?
Was verwendet ihr in eurer Firma?
Wenn ihr Step7 verwendet hilft zunächst SimPLC.
Eine Soft PLC z.B. IBH ist ggF auch eine Alternative. Leider kenne ich den Preis nicht.

Wenn dein Chef so denkt, dann ist es nicht so ganz schlüssig.
Unsere Vorgesetzten kennen ihr Geschäft, doch können auch bei unseren Aufgaben mitreden, weil sie ein breites Wissen über ihre Aufgaben hinaus zusätzlich haben.


bike


----------



## rogseut (27 Mai 2015)

Also ich machs in der Azubi Ausbildung so das ich mit Logo beginne. Diese hat zwar mit einer richtigen SPS 300/1200/1500 nur wenige Gemeinsamkeiten jedoch ist die erste Hürde nicht so hoch wie bei einer SPS. Dadurch hat man schnell erste Erfolge und die Motivation ist nicht gleich im Keller. Ich denke alle deine Projekte lassen sich mit der Logo realisieren und programmieren. Viele unserer Azubis kaufen sich Privat ein Logo Starterkit mit Panel und spielen Privat mit herum. Einer davon sein Auto ist ziemlich alt und sein Zündschloss war def. Hat sich selber einen StartStop Knopf gebaut um damit sein Auto zu starten. Ob das dann alles STVO mäßig ist sei mal dahingestellt. Finde es aber super das sich die Jungx mit dem Zeug so tief mit auseinander setzen. Nach einigen kleinen und großen Logo Übungen steigen wir in die 300 er ein wenn sie dort fit sind in die 1500


----------



## SPS-Fee (27 Mai 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Welches System? Was verwendet ihr in eurer Firma?
> Wenn ihr Step7 verwendet hilft zunächst SimPLC. Eine Soft PLC z.B. IBH  ist ggF auch eine Alternative. Leider kenne ich den Preis  nicht.


Bei uns in der Firma müssen wir laut Lasten-/Plichtenhefte  überwiegend die 1500er, machmal auch die 1200er nehmen.



bike schrieb:


> Wenn dein Chef so denkt, dann ist es nicht so ganz schlüssig.
> Unsere Vorgesetzten kennen ihr Geschäft, doch können auch bei unseren  Aufgaben mitreden, weil sie ein breites Wissen über ihre Aufgaben hinaus  zusätzlich haben.


Genauso sehe ich das auch. Wenn ich als  Meisterin auch noch ein Wissen in SPS habe, könnte ich z.B. die  Montageabteilung bei einem Fehler unterstützen, wenn der Externe MA mal  nicht da wäre. Aber LEIDER denkt mancher Chef -gerade in kleineren  Betrieben- anders als so mancher weitsichtiger Chef.

Jetzt mal was zum Rätselraten :wink::
Ich,   Meisterin Metall, sehr gute Kenntnisse in Mechanik, Fertigung  (CNC-Bearbeitung), mit Grundkenntnissen in der Elektrotechnik, mit  eigener Werkstatt (daheim), handwerklich sehr begabt mit betrieblichen  Denken und Handeln.
Mein Betrieb, wo ich angestellt bin: keine  Aufstiegs- und Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten und mit einem Denken, dass  nicht "über den Tellerrand hinaus schaut".
Dämmerts? :wink: 
Ja, ich denke mittelfristig an die Gründung eines Meisterbetriebs.




rogseut schrieb:


> Also  ich machs in der Azubi Ausbildung so das ich mit Logo beginne. Diese  hat zwar mit einer richtigen SPS 300/1200/1500 nur wenige  Gemeinsamkeiten jedoch ist die erste Hürde nicht so hoch wie bei einer  SPS. Dadurch hat man schnell erste Erfolge und die Motivation ist nicht  gleich im Keller....
> Nach einigen kleinen und großen Logo Übungen  steigen wir in die 300er ein wenn sie dort fit sind in die  1500


Habe ich mir wirklich auch überlegt.
Wäre halt von den  Kosten her sehr interessant. Und ne LOGO könnte ich beim Aufstieg zur  1200er/1500er immer noch in meinem Haus oder Ähnlichem verbauen.

Könnte ich damit wirklich mein Projekt unter 3. (HIER) realisieren?
Vielleicht ist das ja wirklich der richtige Grundeinstieg für mich. Je  nach Fortschritt könnte ich dann eher oder später umsteigen.

Wärst du so lieb und würdest mir mal eine Grundausstattung, basierend auf der LOGO, mit den aktuellen Versionen (oder EAN´s oder Herstellerbezeichnungen) zusammenstellen?
Bzw. den richtigen/empfehlenswerten Starterkit LOGO!8.
Vielen Dank.

Liebe Grüße
Eure Steffi


----------



## SPS-Fee (31 Mai 2015)

So, einige Tage sind rum und ich konnte mit der LOGO!Soft Comfort Demoversion mal etwas "rumzuspielen".
Die Logik fällt mir leicht und so habe ich schon einige kleinere Programme realisiert.
Um mir den SPS-Einstieg mal leichter zu machen, habe ich beschlossen,  dass ich in den ersten Wochen/Monaten mit der Logo arbeiten werde.
Zum einen ist es ein sehr günstiger Einstieg und zum Anderen kann ich ja hier kleinere Projekte einfach realisieren.
Dann werde ich zur 1200er wechseln.

Da ich hier kein eigenes LOGO-Unterforum gefunden habe, frage ich euch , wo meine zukünftigen Fragen zur LOGO!8 am besten aufgehoben sind?

Weil, wenn die Logo bei mir eingetroffen ist, möchte ich natürlich auch manches Programm am "lebenden Objekt" testen.
Dazu wird bestimmt das eine oder andere Problem aufkommen.

z.B. habe ich einen Sensor gefunden (HIER) den ich gerne mal mit der LOGO8 testen möchte. Bekomme ich das mit der LOGO8 hin?


Ich danke euch hier mal für das herzliche Willkommen und freue mich auf weitere gute Zusammenarbeit.


LG Steffi


----------



## MSB (31 Mai 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> z.B. habe ich einen Sensor gefunden (HIER) den ich gerne mal mit der LOGO8 testen möchte. Bekomme ich das mit der LOGO8 hin?


Klares eindeutiges Nein dazu ...

Die Logo kann mit entsprechenden Erweiterungsmodulen / Grundgerät 0-10V, dadurch auch 0-20mA, und PT100, das sind allesamt industrielle 08/15 Standards.


----------



## SPS-Fee (31 Mai 2015)

ok, vielen Dank.

Das mit dem PT100 las ich auch schon mehrmals (SuFu).
Allerdings sagt der Eine, man kann es direkt an der LOGO8 anschließen, der Nächste wieder sagt, nur mit einem "Umformer".


----------



## MSB (31 Mai 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Allerdings sagt der Eine, man kann es direkt an der LOGO8 anschließen, der Nächste wieder sagt, nur mit einem "Umformer".


Beides ist richtig ...

Ein Umformer liefert dann 0-10V/0-20mA welche dann an das Logo DC Grundgerät (aber nicht alle DC-Geräte) angeschlossen werden können.
Für die Logo gibt es auch ein PT100-Modul 6ED1055-1MD00-0BA2


----------



## SPS-Fee (31 Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe, ich nerve jetzt nicht, aber könntest du mir mal bitte erklären, wie so ein Umformer funktioniert?
Evt. sogar an diesem Beispiel. 
Ich habe das so verstanden, dass ich am analogen Eingang etwas anschließe, und dann der LOGO8 sage, dass, wenn ein gewisser Strom anliegt, ein gewisser Wert vorhanden ist. hmmmm.

Wenn ich das 1x verinnerlicht habe, kann ich dann darauf aufbauen und selbst weiteres erlernen.

 Danke, LG Steffi


----------



## MSB (31 Mai 2015)

Umformer ist ein Hardware-Bauteil, z.B. https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?urile=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2810340
Dieser macht aus den Widerstandswert des PT100 welcher Temperatur X entspricht lineare 0-10V, welch z.B. von 0-100°C entsprechen.

Hier etwas Lesestoff:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...log-bl-cke-der-logo/17866/?page=0&pageSize=10


----------



## SPS-Fee (31 Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank.

Ich werde mir diesbezüglich auch noch ´n Buch/Bücher besorgen und von meinen Erfolgen berichten.

Vorerst die letzten Fragen:
Kannst du mir bitte hier noch nen Tip dazu geben?

Dieses werde ich mir bestellen.

- Brauche ich zum Übertragen vom PC zur LOGO!8 noch ein Kabel oder ist das das Grüne?
- Welche Zusatzhardware/Logo-Erweiterung würdest du mir noch dazu empfehlen?
- Kennst du ein geeignetes Übungsboard (mit Klemmen und Drehern drauf) zur LOGO!8?

Letzte Frage: kann man mit der LOGO!8 eigentlich auch einen Schrittmotor steuern?


Dankeschön.

GLG Steffi


----------



## roger34 (31 Mai 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> z.B. habe ich einen Sensor gefunden (HIER) den ich gerne mal mit der LOGO8 testen möchte. Bekomme ich das mit der LOGO8 hin?
> LG Steffi



Hier geht es ja nicht darum, od die Logo 0-10V oder PT100 lesen kann.
Hier wird ja dier Temperaturwert auf digital auf den 1-Wire Bus gelegt. 

Die Frage ist ob die Logo einen 1-Wire Bus bedienen kann. 
Wenn du nur einen Temperaturwert lesen willst ist der Aufbau mit 1-Wire vielleicht teuerer.


----------



## SPS-Fee (31 Mai 2015)

Hallo Männer, 
wäre schön und sehr nett, wenn mir jemand auf meinem letzten Beitrag antworten würde, denn ich würde gerne noch heute bestellen.


Ganz lieben Gruß 
Eure Steffi


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Mai 2015)

Hallo SPS-Fee,
ich klinke mich hier mal ein.
Wenn Du bereit bist etwas mehr Geld auszugeben kann ich Dir die Racks von IKH Didactic Service empfehlen. Ich habe von denen das 1500er Rack und habe mir das so erweitert,  das da bis jetzt eine 1500er und eine 1200er CPU drauf ist. Es sollen dann noch eine 300er und eine Beckhoff CPU dazukommen. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Mai 2015)

Ach ja, zu Deiner Frage bezüglich des Kabels, ja es ist/reicht das Grüne (Man nennt es Ethernet-Kabel).

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## bike (31 Mai 2015)

Ich würde dir gern antworten.
Doch was willst du jetzt?
Zuerst willst du in die PLC Programmierung einsteigen, jetzt willst scheinbar sofort ein Projekt entwickeln.

Zum lernen bekamst du viele Hinweise.
Zu deinem Projekt fehlt einfach die grundlegenden Informationen.

Eine LOGO zum lernen und spielen ist gut, aber zu mehr?
Wenn  du in eurem Betrieb mit 1200 /1500 zu tun hast und du ein reales  Projekt entwickeln willst, mit den von dir aufgezeigten Komponenten,  solltest du deine Wahl überdenken.



bike


----------



## UniMog (31 Mai 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ich würde dir gern antworten.
> Doch was willst du jetzt?
> Zuerst willst du in die PLC Programmierung einsteigen, jetzt willst scheinbar sofort ein Projekt entwickeln.
> 
> ...



Stimmt.... ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch mit einer S7-1200 anfangen.... Die Logo kannst du mal in 2-5 Tagen machen weil, es mit etwas Kenntnis 
in der SPS Programmierung nicht wirklich schwer ist mit der Logo ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu machen. 
Es gibt natürlich auch richtige " Spezialisten" bei der Logo die wirklich ausgefeilte Schaltungen damit machen 
die in einer SPS wesentlich einfacher wären.


----------



## UniMog (31 Mai 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> CPU
> 6ES7214-1AG40-0XB0  -> 313,00 Euro /netto
> 
> Netzteil
> ...



 Komisch das keiner der Fachleute hier wirklich Ahnung von Preisen hat ......... bei 790 Euro ...... Das ist ein mehr als nur ein guter Preis ca. 38% vom Listenpreis das hat hier keiner...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2015)

Hallo Steffi, ich bin auch der Meinung das du bei der 1200er bleiben solltest.


----------



## SPS-Fee (31 Mai 2015)

Hallo Freunde der Volkstümlichen SPS-Programmierung. 

Glaubt mir, ich weiß es wirklich selbst nicht genau.
Evtl. ist es ja dem Einen oder Anderen von euch so ergangen, dass er wirklich hin und hergerissen war.

Erst wollte ich ja die 1200er (wenns einer für 790,- angeboten hätte, häte ich ja auch gleich zugeschlagen).
Dann kamen Einige von euch, die mir zu der neuen LOGO 8 rieten. 
Im Moment will ich SPS "nur" erlernen und -wie ich in meinem Eingangspost geschrieben habe- evtl. (!) irgendwann mal professioneller einsetzen.


Ich habe das dann halt so gesehen:

- LOGO 8 ist leicht zu handhaben
- LOGO 8 ist sehr günstig
- Die LOGO 8 kann ich nach meinen "rumspielen" irgendwo in meinem Haus verbauen.
- habe in den letzten Tagen ja schon einige Programme geschrieben und im Sim getestet.
 . . . (wie z.B. Garagentorsteuerung, Hauslicht, Füllstandsregelung und und und.)
Das checke ich also (wäre ja auch angesichts der C++Kenntnisse auch ein Wunder, wenn es nicht so wäre).
Komme auch gut mir der LOGO Comfort zurrecht.

Für die 1200er spricht, dass ich nicht umsteigen muss und alles auch später mal verwenden kann. 
Der Preis (CPU, Netzteil, KTP700 und Software) wäre auch ok.

Meine Hürde ist das Zusammenspiel von der Einheit und den Sensoren.
Das muss ich aber selbst erarbeiten, habe da aber vollstes Vertrauen in mich.
Das ist ja auch auch die Herausforderung für mich. 

Darum war dann mein Gedanke, dass ich mir die LOGO 8 zulege und mit der solange rumspiele, bis ich den Schritt zur 1200er gehe.
Weil bei dem Preis (Starterset ca. 200,-) hätte ich mir peu á peu diverse Sensoren etc. zugelegt und damit Versuchsaufbauten realisiert.
(Was ganz einfaches wie z.B.: Wenn die Temperatur über einen gewissen Wert steigt, soll ein Magnetventil öffnen, bis die Temperatur wieder auf einen gewissen Wert gesunken ist.)
So könnte ich im Laufe der Zeit alles erarbeiten.

Ich nahm halt die Mahnung eines Users ernst, dass ich mit der 1200er dermaßen überfordert wäre, dass die Motivation alles zu erlernen im Keller wäre.


*Mann o Mann, wenn ich nur wüsste, wie ich´s richtig mache *:|

LG, Eure Steffi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2015)

1200er ist das richtige, eine Logo ist wirklich nur Spielerei. 
Und alles was du der Logo andichtest, trifft auch auf die 1200er zu,
Mit der kannst du auch ein Garagentor oder Jalousien steuern.

Ich bin mir sicher das du auf den Geschmack kommen wirst, was die
SPS Technik angeht, nur beim Logo kommst du sehr schnell an Grenzen. 

Dann kaufst du zweimal....


----------



## SPS-Fee (31 Mai 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mit der kannst du auch ein Garagentor oder Jalousien steuern.


Ja, man kann auch mit einem Ferrari in einer 30er Zone fahren.  LOL



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und alles was du der Logo andichtest, trifft auch auf die 1200er zu.


Wie im letzten Beitrag gesagt,"Meine Hürde ist das Zusammenspiel von der Einheit und den Sensoren."

Dann muss ich aber meine Hausaufgaben gründlich machen. 

Und ne LOGO 8 kann ich dann immer noch kaufen, wenn ich mal was Kleines im Haus realisieren möchte.
Denn für ne z.B. kleine Torsteuerung ne 1200er zu verbauen wäre zu schade, wenns auch mit ner Logo 8 gehen würde.


Vielen Dank für deinen Rat.


LG Steffi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Ja, man kann auch mit einem Ferrari in einer 30er Zone fahren.  LOL
> 
> 
> Wie im letzten Beitrag gesagt,"Meine Hürde ist das Zusammenspiel von der Einheit und den Sensoren."
> ...



Nein das sehe ich anders, zwischen einer Logo und zb einer 1212 liegen Brutto Liste
ca 100€, also 110,-€ zu 210,-€ und eine 1200er ist kein Ferrari, es ist eine Basic Steuerung.

Wenn du schreibst, das du dich auch mit Hochsprachen beschäftigst, ist das Logo ehrlich gesagt
Nonsens für dich.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Mai 2015)

Hallo Steffi,

ich habe den Thread jetzt nur überflogen. Wenn du dich in die SPS-Programmierung einarbeiten möchtest, warum willst du dann unbedingt am lebendem Objekt experimentieren und in Hardware investieren? Heute gibt es in nahezu jedem Programmiersystem die Möglichkeit, Programme oder auch ganze Anlagen zu simulieren. Wenn ich nichts überlesen habe, kam dieser Tipp bisher nur einmal? Die hier angesprochenen System sind in ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit sehr verschieden. Sieh dir doch zunächst erst einmal die Möglichkeiten der Software an bevor du überhaupt daran denkst, in Hardware zu investieren.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## bike (31 Mai 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Ja, man kann auch mit einem Ferrari in einer 30er Zone fahren.  LOL



Stimmt, aber wenn du einen Trabbi kaufst, wird es hart, wenn du mal aus der Stadt auf den Highway willst.(das geht macht aber nicht wirklich Spaß   ) 




SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Wie im letzten Beitrag gesagt,"Meine Hürde ist das Zusammenspiel von der Einheit und den Sensoren."
> 
> Dann muss ich aber meine Hausaufgaben gründlich machen.
> 
> ...



Gerade weil ich deine Anforderung gelesen habe, kam der Hinweis, dass du eher zur 1200er tendieren solltest.
Da musst du dir nicht wegen jedem Anbau von Sensoren oder Aktoren tricksen oder dir teure Teile kaufen.


bike


----------



## SPS-Fee (31 Mai 2015)

OK, das war das letzte Stückchen der Überredung, das ich brauchte. 

Ich lege mir die 1200er zu. Ohne Wenn und Aber. 

Jetzt habe ich diverse Produkte empfohlen bekommen.
Da muss ich mal alle Beiträge durchsuchen, um die richtige Zusammenstellung zu finden.

Oder möchte mir einer der Verkäufer hier ein Angebot unterbreiten?

CPU S7 1200 2014C DC/DC/DC
+ Netzteil
+ KTP700
+ SIMATIC STEP 7 Basic V13 (inkl. aktuelles WIN CC)
+ alle benötigten Kabel (wenn nicht schon im Lieferumfang mit dabei)
+ evtl. sinnvolle Erweiterung ?

LG Steffi


----------



## bike (31 Mai 2015)

Ich würde, wenn der Vertreter deines Vertrauens von Big$ bei euch im Betrieb ist, ihn nett fragen 


bike


----------



## SPS-Fee (31 Mai 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn der Vertreter deines Vertrauens von Big$ bei euch im Betrieb ist, ihn nett fragen :smile: bike


Der meinte von Anfang an: "Nimm ne 1200er". *Heul* 
Allerdings ist er für die nächsten 2 Wochen im Urlaub.
Ich fragte auch nur, weil jemend so ne Andeutung machte, dass es hier auch faire/günstige Verkäufer gibt.




Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Steffi,
> warum willst du dann unbedingt am lebendem Objekt experimentieren und in Hardware investieren?
> Heute gibt es in nahezu jedem Programmiersystem die Möglichkeit, Programme oder auch ganze Anlagen zu simulieren. Sieh dir doch zunächst erst einmal die Möglichkeiten der Software an bevor du überhaupt daran denkst, in Hardware zu investieren.
> Gruß, Onkel


Guter Einwand.
Nur, das Programmieren fällt mir eigentlich leicht.
Arbeite nun seit 4 (!) Tagen mir der Logo Comfort und habe da schon einiges im Simulator programmiert.

Aber wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb, muss ich mich in den Hardwarebereich einarbeiten.
Da gibt es für mich sehr viel zu tun.
Und da ich zu 100% der haptische Lerntyp bin (was ich mal in der Hand habe, das läuft auch (irgendwann), also learning by doing),
muss ich Sensoren etc. am "lebenden Objekt" testen.
Zudem habe ich ja schon Vieles an gebrauchter Hardware (also Sensoren etc.) bzw. kann es zu Testzwecken und zum Erlernen ausborgen.

Es wird bei mir zu 100% so verlaufen:

Ich stelle mir eine Aufgabe (vom Kleinen zum Großen) und erarbeite mir dann die Lösung dazu.
Und irgendwann werde ich es mal im Schädel haben und kann dem einen oder anderen Newbie hier selbst weiterhelfen.


*Update:*


UniMog schrieb:


> CPU
> 6ES7214-1AG40-0XB0  -> 313,00 Euro /netto
> Netzteil
> 6EP1332-1SH71  -> 69,00 Euro /netto
> ...


Schön und gut.
Da sich hier niemand mit diesem Angebot meldete schaute ich im Netz.
Da habe ich aber schon das nächste Problem.
Beim Bestellvorgang fragt mich das System z.B.:
CPU bzw. KTP700 mit Profibus oder Profinet?
DC oder Transitor-Ausgänge?

Da fällt ja die Auswahl und das Bestellen schwerer als das Ding zu programmieren  LOL

*Was nun?*



LG Steffi


----------



## UniMog (1 Juni 2015)

Frag doch mal den....


Wutbürger schrieb:


> Der Wutbürger



Der hat bestimmt eine gute Adresse oder verkauft es selber ...preislich auf alle Fälle immer auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge....lach .... aber davon haben wir viele hier

Wenn Du den Kram von mir haben möchtest zu* unserem EK *........ könnte ich eine Ausnahme machen aber dafür mußt Du mich schon selber Fragen....
 Von den anderen hier bekommst du ohne zu Fragen auch kein Angebot......... Angebot ist es ja nicht da man nichts verdient sondern eher mal eine nette Hilfe....

Also BM, Bike und Co einer hier im Forum dabei der Ihr das günstig besorgen kann ...... Ausnahmsweise natürlich man soll doch so viel  private Initiative fördern



UniMog schrieb:


> CPU
> 6ES7214-1AG40-0XB0  -> 313,00 Euro /netto
> 
> Netzteil
> ...


----------



## SPS-Fee (1 Juni 2015)

Danke für das Angebot.

Da ich aber nicht nur fordern und nerven wollte, habe ich nicht weiter nachgefragt.
(ist aber verständlich, dass man mir die Bude nicht einrennt, wenn nichts dabei hängen bleibt (ernst gemeint)).

In meinem letzten Beitrag waren es eher auch Verständnisfragen, die mir zum Einen die Entscheidung ebnen sollten und zum Anderen wollte ich auch gleich etwas lernen/mir etwas erarbeiten.

Darum meine 2 Frage: Was soll ich nehmen? Die CPU/das Display gibt es mit Profinet- und Profibus-Anschluss.
Ich denke -aber was heißt das schon in meinem gegenwärtigen Stadium- dass ich Profinet nehmen sollte, oder?

Und:
Die Starterkits mit der KTP700 haben alle die 1212C dabei.
Welche Erweiterung wäre für den Anfang dann noch sinnvoll?

LG Steffi


----------



## SPS-Fee (1 Juni 2015)

sorry Doppelpost


----------



## UniMog (1 Juni 2015)

Ja in Profinet das Display.........

Erweiterung würde ich erst mal lassen und Erfahrung sammeln.........


----------



## bike (1 Juni 2015)

Noch einmal zum Mitschreiben für mich, damit ich es verstehe.
Du hast mit Ausbildung / Organisation zu tun. Ja?
Dann bekomme ich persönlich eine Glaubenskrise, obschon ich in Bayern lebe.
Das Problem beginnt für mich an deiner Herangehensweise an ein technisches Problem.

Ich persönlich mache es so:
Anschauen, was soll erreicht werden.
Technische Klärung, was zusätzlich notwendig ist bzw weggelassen werden kann.
Pflichtenheft erstellen.
Lieferanten bzw Liefertanten aussuchen, kontaktieren, informieren,analysieren und dann Bestellung aufschreiben.
Noch einen Fachmann, wenn vorhanden, drüberschauen lassen und dann kann es losgehen.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## SPS-Fee (1 Juni 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Du hast mit Ausbildung / Organisation zu tun. Ja?
> Dann bekomme ich persönlich eine Glaubenskrise, obschon ich in Bayern lebe.
> Das Problem beginnt für mich an deiner Herangehensweise an ein technisches Problem.....


Servus bike,
bitte falle nicht vom Glauben ab 

Ich möchte SPS für mich erlernen.
Das was bei uns im Betrieb angewandt wird, hat mit mir und meinem SPS-Lernen nur ganz wenig bis nichts zu tun.
Höchstens:
Wenn ich mal etwas Wissen habe, muss ich mir von den 2 Programmieren bei uns im Betrieb nicht alles blaue vom Himmel erzählen lassen.
Der Eine ist nämlich ein absoluter Abseiler und da ich auch ab und zu in der Montage mitarbeite, bin ich dem -momentan noch- ausgeliefert.
Was irgendwann mal sein wird (oder auch nicht) ist Zukunftssache.


Es läuft bei mir halt so, wie in den 90ern, als ich ersten Kontacht mit der Elektrotechnik hatte.
Da habe ich mir auch nicht am 1. Tag eine Platine gekauft, am 3. Tag ein paar Widerstände, nach einer Woche eine Glühlampe usw.
Nein, ich habe mir so nen Experimentierkasten besorgt, wo schon eine -mehr oder weniger- sinnvolle Grundausstattung drin war.
Da konnte ich mir alles in Ruhe erarbeiten, immer wieder eigene Aufgaben stellen und kaufte Hardware nach, wenns wiede mal einen Schritt weiter gehen sollte.

Andes machen es sämtliche Lehrinstitute auch nicht.
Bei der HWK z.B. ist alles auf einer Lehrwand aufgebaut und in einem großen Werkzeugschrank sind Sensoren etc. die, je nach Fortschritt zum Testen eingesetzt werden.

Ansonsten könnte ich ja wirklich rein mit einer Simulation arbeiten.

Aber ich sags gerne nochmal: 
Ich habe zurzeit kein technisches Problem und muss auch keine Lösung für ein reales Probelm/Aufgabe finden.
Mit der Logik der Programmierung hab ich weniger bis keine Probleme.
Es ist genau das Zusammenspiel der CPU mit den Info-Lieferanten (Sensoren und co.) was mich reizt.
Und hierfür lege ich mir auch gerne eine Grundausstattung zu.

LG von einer, die den Glauben nicht verliert


----------



## bike (1 Juni 2015)

Gut, dann treffen wir uns in der Kirche ;-)

Also wenn es so ist, dann würde ich folgendes machen:
Unterlagen / Bücher über Logik und PLC Programmierung suchen.
Grundlagen aneignen.
Nach einfacher schwarz / weiß  Logik, wenn diese verstanden ist, sich die Analogwertverarbeitung anschauen.
Spannung- und Stromwandlung als Stichwort.
Mit diesem Wissen sich Pt100 / PT1000 annähern.
Es gibt für solche Aufgaben Bausteine aus  verschiedenen Bibliotheken
Wenn das verstanden wurde, kann man sich an einfache Antriebssteuerungen zuwenden.

Ob für die ersten Schritte eine Hardware notwendig ist, sei dahingestellt.
So würde ich es machen bzw arbeiten wir mit unseren Studis.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## SPS-Fee (1 Juni 2015)

bike schrieb:


> ....dann würde ich folgendes machen:
> Unterlagen / Bücher über Logik und PLC Programmierung suchen. Grundlagen aneignen.
> Nach einfacher schwarz / weiß  Logik, wenn diese verstanden ist, sich die Analogwertverarbeitung anschauen.
> Spannung- und Stromwandlung als Stichwort. Mit diesem Wissen sich Pt100 / PT1000 annähern.
> ...


Genau so mache ich es. Vielen Dank für die fachliche Wegebnung. Das hilft mir schon mal, meine Herangehensweise zu konkretisieren.
2 Bücher zur 1200er hab ich mir heute früh bestellt.



bike schrieb:


> ....Ob für die ersten Schritte eine Hardware notwendig ist, sei dahingestellt.


Dringlich ist es bestimmt nicht.
Aber da schlummert das Kind in mir. Ich brauche was zum "Anpacken".

Es wäre dann so, als wenn ich 2 Kochbücher lesen würde, aber noch ein paar Monate darauf warten müsste, den Braten in die Röhre zu schieben.  

LG Steffi


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juni 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Aber da schlummert das Kind in mir. Ich brauche was zum "Anpacken".



Ich würd dir da immer noch zu den fischertechnik Modellen raten.
Damit hab vor mehr als 20 Jahren eine SPS-Weiterbildung bei Bosch in Erbach gemacht und war begeistert.
Angefangen von simplen Verküpfungen über Schrittketten bis hin zum Positionieren kann man damit alles machen.
Ich glaub ich hab seither nie mehr einen Kurs besucht bei dem ich mehr Wissen mit soviel Spass vermittelt bekommen hab.

 Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-Fee (1 Juni 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würd dir da immer noch zu den fischertechnik Modellen raten.
> Damit hab vor mehr als 20 Jahren eine SPS-Weiterbildung bei Bosch in Erbach gemacht und war begeistert.
> Angefangen von simplen Verküpfungen über Schrittketten bis hin zum Positionieren kann man damit alles machen.
> Ich glaub ich hab seither nie mehr einen Kurs besucht bei dem ich mehr Wissen mit soviel Spass vermittelt bekommen hab.
> ...


Da hat mein Bruder in den 80ern auch noch mit gespielt. Gut seitdem hat sich der Stand bei Fischer-Technik auch weiter entwickelt.
Damals war alles noch rein mechanisch bis auf einem Motor und ner Zahnstange.

Da ich aber bei mir daheim ne eigene Werkstatt habe (Fräsmaschine, Drehmaschine und Ständerbohrwerk), zudem viele Gebrauchtteile und auch viele Materialien zum Vorrichtungs-/Maschinenbau werde ich mir -nach und während des Einarbeiten- immer wieder mal kleinere Anlagen bauen.

Aber für einen Newbie ohne Material ist Fischer-Technik bestimmt super.

LG Steffi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juni 2015)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Unterlagen / Bücher über Logik und PLC Programmierung suchen.
> Grundlagen aneignen.
> ...
> ...



Es gibt nur ganz wenige Menschen, die ein Buch inhalieren 
und sich dessen Inhalt "aneignen" können.

Bei allen anderen funktioniert "Aneignen" überwiegend durch 
praktische Übung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Aber da schlummert das Kind in mir. Ich brauche was zum "Anpacken".
> 
> Es wäre dann so, als wenn ich 2 Kochbücher lesen würde, aber noch ein paar Monate darauf warten müsste, den Braten in die Röhre zu schieben.





SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Da hat mein Bruder in den 80ern auch noch mit gespielt. Gut seitdem hat sich der Stand bei Fischer-Technik auch weiter entwickelt.
> Damals war alles noch rein mechanisch bis auf einem Motor und ner Zahnstange.
> 
> Da ich aber bei mir daheim ne eigene Werkstatt habe (Fräsmaschine, Drehmaschine und Ständerbohrwerk), zudem viele Gebrauchtteile und auch viele Materialien zum Vorrichtungs-/Maschinenbau werde ich mir -nach und während des Einarbeiten- immer wieder mal kleinere Anlagen bauen.
> ...



Vielleicht baust du dir einen Backofen den du Automatisierst.


über Zeitschaltuhr vorheizen
Temperaturregelung
Braten Automatisch in die Röhre schieben
Braten
Betriebsmeldung wenn der braten fertig ist
Störmeldung wenn der Braten schwarz ist

Bitte vergiss nicht uns zum Essen einzuladen, aber erst wenn keine Störmeldung 
mehr aufschlägt.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juni 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Da hat mein Bruder in den 80ern auch noch mit gespielt. Gut seitdem hat sich der Stand bei Fischer-Technik auch weiter entwickelt.
> Damals war alles noch rein mechanisch bis auf einem Motor und ner Zahnstange.



Du unterschätzt Fischertechnik.
Ich hatte 1978 alle Elektronikbaukästen und den Digitalbaukasten mit Erweiterung. Da gab es damals schon Schalter, Verstärker, Lichtschranken  und die Digitaltechnik funktionierte mit TTL-ICs.
Auf dem Kurs kam dann sowas ähnliches zum Einsatz:
http://www.fischertechnik.de/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-145/259_read-440/usetemplate-2_column_pano/

http://www.staudinger-est.de/simulation/kombimodelle/index.html#kombimodelle

Wenn du solche Anlagen programmieren kannst, dann kannst du auch richtige Maschinen machen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-Fee (1 Juni 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht baust du dir einen Backofen den du Automatisierst.
> 
> 
> über Zeitschaltuhr vorheizen
> ...


Jetzt wirst lachen, aber sowas ähnliches ging mir in den letzten Tagen auch durch den Kopf.
Möchte mr übern Sommer einen Smoker (HIER) bauen (etwas kleiner ) und da fing schon das Jucken (in den Fingern ) an, die Vörgänge zu automatisieren.
Bis dahin wird es aber für mich noch ein langer Weg werden.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt Fischertechnik.
> Ich hatte 1978 alle Elektronikbaukästen und den Digitalbaukasten mit  Erweiterung. Da gab es damals schon Schalter, Verstärker, Lichtschranken   und die Digitaltechnik funktionierte mit TTL-ICs.
> Gruß
> Dieter


Ups, dann hatten wir damals bestimmt - wegen Geldmangel- nur die LIGHT-Versionen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Juni 2015)

Und Fischertechnik ist bei so manchem Anbieter von Lernsystemen immer noch die erste Wahl.
Sobald ich mich von dem finanziellen Schock den die Anschaffung einer S7-1500 samt I/Os und Testrack verursacht hat erholt habe werde ich mir auch ein Fischertechnik Modell zulegen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## UniMog (1 Juni 2015)

Ja Fischertechnik ist schön zu üben aber auch nicht kostenlos..... besonders wenn man mit 24VDC arbeiten möchte.

zB. das Modell -- >>  511938 3-D-Robot TX 24V=  *550 Euro*  oder Taktstraße mit 2 Bearbeitungsstationen 24V = *600 Euro

http://www.fischertechnik.de/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-24/41_read-146/usetemplate-2_column_pano/

http://www.fischertechnik.de/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-24/41_read-63/usetemplate-2_column_pano/

*Da kannst du wirklich besser zu einer Software Simu greifen wie zB*. SPS-VISU *aber leider geht dort nicht alles mit dem TIA Portal..... TIA funktioniert alleine noch nicht einmal richtig ;-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pkjWgaE6Gk

https://www.mhj-online.de/de/de-SPS-VISU-Micro


----------



## UniMog (1 Juni 2015)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Und Fischertechnik ist bei so manchem Anbieter von Lernsystemen immer noch die erste Wahl.
> Sobald ich mich von dem finanziellen Schock den die Anschaffung einer S7-1500 samt I/Os und Testrack verursacht hat erholt habe werde ich mir auch ein Fischertechnik Modell zulegen.
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.



Wo hast Du denn das Zeug gekauft und was für ein Preis ????? Was für ein Fischertechnik Modell soll es werden ????? 24VDC oder 9VDC ???? 
Man Ihr schreibt immer alle etwas aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist will man doch wissen was es kostet und wo man es relativ günstig kaufen kann


----------



## SPS-Fee (1 Juni 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Da kannst du wirklich besser zu einer Software Simu greifen wie zB*. SPS-VISU *aber leider geht dort nicht alles mit dem TIA Portal..... TIA funktioniert alleine noch nicht einmal richtig ;-)
> 
> https://www.mhj-online.de/de/de-SPS-VISU-Micro


Also das ist natürlich auch ne feine Sache.
Wenn ich da so vieles simmulieren kann, ist es ja evtl. wirklich eine Überlegung wert.
Ich dachte bis gerade eben, mit den Simulatoren kann ich -so wie ich es in den letzten Tagen mit der LOGO8 Comfort Demo machte- "nur" Programme schreiben und die dann anhand von Schaltern und Lampen testen.
Wenn ich da die komplette 1200er simmulieren kann, mit sämtlichen Sensoren und Zusatzhardware, dann wäre das schon ne geile Sache.
Oder benötigt man zu der z.V. SPS-VISU V4 trotzdem die 1200er CPU?

Da muss ich mal unbedingt weitere infos zu einholen.


----------



## UniMog (1 Juni 2015)

Soweit ich weiß braucht Du bei der SPS-VISU-Micro auch eine Hardware CPU......... aber hier am besten bei Mhj anrufen...... die sind sehr nett dort oder fragen hier im Forum http://www.sps-treff.de/


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juni 2015)

SPS-Fee schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst lachen, aber sowas ähnliches ging mir in den letzten Tagen auch durch den Kopf.
> Möchte mr übern Sommer einen Smoker (HIER) bauen (etwas kleiner ) und da fing schon das Jucken (in den Fingern ) an, die Vörgänge zu automatisieren.
> Bis dahin wird es aber für mich noch ein langer Weg werden...


Vergiss die Marinade nicht! Automatisieren, Rezepturen?

Das bringt mich übrigens auch auf eine Idee. Wieso muss ich eigentlich meine Bratwürste auf dem Rost höchstpersönlich wenden? Jedes (noch so arme) Spanferkel hat seinen eigenen Spieß. Wieso nicht meine Bratwürste? Zugegeben, man bräuchte dafür keine SPS, eher etwas Mechanik. Das gibt es doch sicher schon, oder? Ich werde das mal überschlafen  .

Hey, die Bratwürste hätten nicht die geringste Chance, beim Braten krumm zu werden  !


----------



## SPS-Fee (1 Juni 2015)

Leute Leute,

da hab ich gleich mal den Ratschlag von mehreren Usern von hier beherzigt und wollte mich ein wenig in z.B. Schrittketten eingelesen.

Und siehe da:

Kaum nennt man das Pferd beim Namen, kommt es einen nicht mehr fremd vor.
Warum?

In der Meisterschule (2011-2014) haben wir mit Grafcet gearbeitet (E-Technik/Pneumatik/Hydraulik), bis es uns aus den Ohren lief.

Wieder ein Schrittchen weiter.


----------



## shrimps (1 Juni 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich hatte ja bereits meine Lernschritte mit Fischertechnik etc erwähnt.
Doch ein Mitschreiber hat hier die sehr teuren Modelle aufgezeigt, welche ich mir auch angesehen hatte und viel zu teuer für einen "Privaten" sind.
Für eine Schulklasse ja aber:
Ich habe mir exakt diesen Roboter als lowcost zugelegt, er hat nur 6-9v Motoren und Impulsgeber sind Miniaturschalter an Zahnradwellen.
Das ganze mit h-Verdrahteten Relais angesteuert und voila, er kann das gleiche wie der 5* so teure !
Lediglich die Auflösung/Wiederholgenauigkeit ist deutlich schlechter wegen der Impulsgenauigkeit, aber das bringt keinen Unterschied im Detail:
Ob ich das 5g Klötzchen mit 500 Euro bewege oder mit 100,-
Dafür habe ich noch sehr viel Geld übrig um demnächst meinen Abstandssensor zu verbauen und dem Robi das "Sehen" beizubringen mit Analogwertverarbeitung:
0-10V !
Dann hat das Modell schon viele Lernschritte bei mir durchgemacht.
Ob man das alles via
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Drehbank selber machen möchte sei wie jedes Hobby dahingestellt...

Momentan habe ich mit Robbi stillstand, da ich an meiner recht komplexen Pelletsteuerung dran bin...

Preisauflistung des Robbi´s:
Ebay Basismodell gebraucht 99,- (170,- Neu)
3 zusätzliche Endschalter (3*10,-)
Ein Kasten Basisklötzchen für "Randbebauung" (Unnötig) (30,-)
Der Rest ist eine Beckhoff:
BK9000 (vorher war es ein BK1120) mit 3*Kl1104, 3*KL2114, 12DI/12DO)
Zum Spieltrieb noch ne 3Farben LED dabei um Statusanzeige zu verwirklichen...
(Ist direkt links neben der SPS zu sehen)
Hat megaspass gemacht, alle Fehler in Sachen anklemmen, verdrahten, falsche Timer, 
falsche Logigabfragen etc zu machen und zu sehen wie sich das Teil manches mal fast selber "abgebaut" hat.
Nun macht er beim starten eine Kalibrierungsfahrt aller Achesen damit ich weiss was Sache ist...

Kleiner Ausflug ins Spiezeugland für SPS-Lernende...

Gerne stelle ich dem einen oder anderen Lernenden mehr Details zur Verfügung.

LG
Shrimps


----------



## UniMog (1 Juni 2015)

Hab ja geschrieben bei 24v geht das richtig ins Geld.... 
Klar wenn man alles andere wie Relais usw. hat ist die 9 Volt Variante wesentlich billiger


----------

